# Newbie from northwest Chicago area



## Racingxtc7 (Jan 15, 2009)

Anyone still racing slot cars from the northwest Chicago area? I just found Paradice Raceway (295 N. Northwest Highway, Palatine, Il.) and I can't wait to get my old slots cars out. I stopped back when Dj's Slots in Wood Dale closed back in like 2001 or so.

Let me know if anyone wants to pick a day to meet up and run some slot cars.

Jeff


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Punch in old wierd herald on your search.


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*I'm assuming your running 1/32 or 1/24th cars so i don't really know a bunch of guys racing them. Paradise i have been to and it's a nice shop for those scales so i'm sure you'll find a few folks. If by chance your running HO scale there are many more folks in the area to race with in homes across the area and several groups so let us know what scale and maybe a few guys will be able to help more . Welcome !

Dennis :wave: *


----------



## Racingxtc7 (Jan 15, 2009)

I actually run 1/24 wing cars and have been since the days of the raceway in Broadview.


----------



## TEAM D.V.S. (Nov 11, 2007)

Racingxtc7 said:


> I actually run 1/24 wing cars and have been since the days of the raceway in Broadview.


good luck finding some racers! like Dennis said there is a ton of H.O. guys in your area , maybe its time to switch over if you still have the itch to race. :thumbsup:


----------



## Racingxtc7 (Jan 15, 2009)

I have enough parts to built a half dozen group 12 cars maybe I'll do that and drag some friends out. No one likes the rentals and no one wants to spend the money on a car.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Go with the ho if you have a raceway in your basement no one can close it!I have one and had 14 racers last sun!


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Racing at Parklane hobbies in dyer.Just minutes from ILL!


----------

